# why do people like anime?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

The last time I watch anime was when I was like 7 (dragon ballz) after than I have never felt interested in anime. 

Why do a lot of geeks like it so much??? What's so cool about it? 
Should I get into it? What do you recommend me watching???


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

to escape reality.... I only watch DB Super.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Because not all anime is Dragon Ball having all kinds of genres and stories, and there are really good anime out there, also anime seem to have alot more freedom than cartoons, being allowed to be more creative and show stuff that would be really hard to appear in a cartoon, and a lot of people like animation so anime is very attractive to them.

I mean, why watch Dragon Ball when you can watch Monster, Kino No Tabi, Mushishi, Shirobako, Cromartie High School, Hi No Tori, Casshern Sins, Black Lagoon or Haibane Renmei?

Any of those anime are much better than Dragon Ball(even though i also like Dragon Ball) and they all have a good story...except for Cromartie, that one is just a comedy series but a great one, also they all are very different from Dragon Ball, Sailor Moon, Pokemon or Yu-Gi-Oh since for some insane mindblowing reason alot of people think all anime are like those four shows.

I mean just look at Shirobako, the anime is literally about a group of adult women working in the anime industry and one who wants to work in it by trying to become an voice actor and failing, and that's it, just working in an industry, no crazy powers, power-ups or training, just women and their coworkers doing their jobs.

Hell, they even made a special ending for one episode to replace the normal ending, and it is the ending for an imaginary anime in-universe that made one of the characters want to work in the anime industry.




Again, that is just for one episode, and they made an ending for an imaginary anime in the anime itself just because they could.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Anime or animation in general? I used to say I liked anime because it's a lot more understandable and predictable than many shows, and live action in particular, because pretty much everything that happens in anime is intended by the animators. There also seems to be more of an emphasis on themes for young adult audiences--different aspects of growing up, school life, fitting in socially, and so on. Romance in anime is often a little more idealistic or innocent-feeling and even awkward, and that resonates with me more than more mature adult live action themes where there seems to be more of an emphasis on wittiness and dark or chaotic motives. I guess the shortest answer then is basically that I like the idealism and order in anime. It's a little more psychological and the world isn't so much understood as totally chaotic where the writers can do any random thing they want to. People are much truer to character archetypes, and "even to a fault" doesn't convey how much that is often exaggerated.

I watch very little anime anymore, although I recently finished Blue Exorcist on Netflix and thought it was generally pretty good. I would expect it to have relatively broad appeal.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Dragonball is one of my favorite TV shows, I don't care about other anime.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Story, characters, art style, waifus... What's not to like?


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

it started with the "ghost in the shell" movie, and i couldn't stop since than.
in the beginning it was all action\adventure. now i watch any genre, as long it's good.
i don't know a good anime is as good like a good movie\game\book, but it can be just different feels, because of different culture\ideas\style.
i hope I'll never stop watching. (watching nana as i write this)


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

95% of anime are super childish and unrealistic. I used to watch a lot of them on TV when I was 12... but that's cause I was 12, you feel?


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> 95% of anime are super childish and unrealistic. I used to watch a lot of them on TV when I was 12... but that's cause I was 12, you feel?


What's wrong with being childish and unrealistic?

And this is coming from a guy who rarely watches anime these days and does not care about things like Precure, what is wrong with that?

I mean, for example, Cromartie High School is completely unrealistic and childish and i like it much more than many realistic and "adult" books, movies or shows, same goes for things like Wander Over Yonder, Steven Universe, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and Gintama.

They are easily more unrealistic and childish than most entertainment, but i find them alot better and much more enjoyable than 99% of works on any medium, childish and unrealistic does not necessarily mean that it is bad or that it has no artistic value, see the Disney Animated Movies or the Studio Ghibli movies for examples of that.

You made me be in despair like this guy for your dismissal of childish and unrealistic series.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

It's a form of escapism among others...The fictional world is also much less boring and more appealing than real life, even those series that looks boring on the cover (mostly of 'slice of life' genre). Also some people are attached to the characters because of the chara-design and their personality traits, especially ones of opposite genders.

Those people, mostly men, consider fictional 2D characters to be superior to the women in real life, the latter being referred as "3D pig disgusting". Often the self-proclaimed Otakus (word used wrongly because it is an extremely negative word in japanese) and normal women are rejecting mutually. 
Also in the Anime world, it is ok to be the weird one, and it is often a relatable character.
[/wreckposting]

If you know people amongst your acquaintances (or friends if applicable) who follows anime series , it will be a new matter of discussion for you and could make you more comfortable with them.

If you are the lonely one (like me), it is not a great idea to dig into that subject , as it will cause you to be caught into a fantasy world once being addicted, possibly provoking maladaptive daydreaming, isolate yourself more from others and put siblings/relatives to discomfort when relating to you, especially if you live in a very conservative environment.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like all kinds of cartoons, not just anime. And anime is good if you skip a lot of the childish hyperactive teenager garbage like Aribeth said.

There's a lot of good mature anime with substance if you like that.

Some humorous-ish anime are good though, like Trigun. The silliness is there, but it not overly done and there's also a very mature side to it.

I'm more into the old stuff anyhow, so if you want some suggestion let me know and i'll point you to good anime. I don't know much about anything current.

You should check out some American cartoon too. There's a bit of good stuff here and there. If you like superheroes, the DC cartoons are pretty good these days. And also check out the Spawn series. Very mature subjects and violent too. Check out Fire and Ice also. Definitely worth a watch or two.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Some humorous-ish anime are good though, like Trigun. The silliness is there, but it not overly done and there's also a very mature side to it.


May as well recommend Cowboy Bepop and Samurai Champloo as well then.

Other good anime would be:

Golgo 13- About the best assassin in the world, and Golgo is an adult men who is not exactly pretty, he is also remorseless, stoic and kills people in cold blood without caring, this is for those who want a series with an unsympathetic that is badass, has a great story and that is not filled with cutesy pretty or silly looking characters.

Lupin III- There are several series about this character, and as far as i know all of them are good, from old ones to modern ones, so animation preferences should not be an problem, basically about the greatest thief in the world stealing stuff.

Tekkaman Blade- Essentially it is about Japanese Iron Man fighting an alien invasion and he is willing to kill, good story and animation, pretty great, not to be confused with another series called Tekkaman made in the 70's.

Musekinin Kanchou Taylor- Just the series and ignore the Ova, basically about Taylor, an man from an futuristic world that sees himself becoming involved in a war between Earth and a powerful alien empire, and through some events becomes an captain, unfortunately his crew and the military seem to hate him and he is constantly being sent or getting involved in dangerous situations.

Jigoku Shoujo-Basically there is this internet page where you can choose someone to be sent to Hell, no matter how innocent or good they may be, and a demon girl comes and takes that person to Hell, but as a payment for sending someone into Hell, the person who made the request is eternally condemned into Hell too, basically the series is an bunch of stories about the people who make the requests and the victims with a lot of social commentary.http://myanimelist.net/anime/569/Musekinin_Kanchou_Tylor


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

I used to watch some anime shows when i was a kid,i don't even know if it's considered anime.one of them was megas xlr and the intro was ****ing awesome.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I watch it for all the fangirl poon it gets me

[spoiler=]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like the stories and the action. I feel like very few Western cartoons do action as well as anime most of the time.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Uh..*

To be honest, DBZ isn't a very fair base point to determine whether or not you like anime.

Also, the term isn't "geeks", it's "enthusiasts".

As for why people like it, it depends.

I got into it at an early age, so I was unknowingly immersed in it as a child. It was only natural that I would later on become to entwined with it on a personal level.

I think there are certain "enthusiast" that take their affinity too far in terms of expression, which leads to like-minded hobbyists to become viewed as weird individuals-which I think is wrong.

People who like anime/manga are just like someone who watches sports, or someone who's into history. The medium is just different. Even someone who reads for fulfillment MUST have some way to relate to an anime/manga enthusiast.

Think about it, what do they all share in common?

They each have a particular interest which they tend to circle around in a fashion that then drives particular culture to rise.

It's just another social group built on a similar interest, so hobbyists... big whoop.

Anime/manga, just like novels, come in many genres and varieties.

Certain mangas are drawn with a particular frame style that fits it's theme and overall impression. There's also the artist's style to then take into consideration.

I will NOT say that all anime/manga is good, but if you're lucky, you'll find one that you can relate to and or find common ground with in terms of interest or etc.

Is it for everyone?

With the vast selection and types of anime/manga, I would honestly be surprised to find someone on this earth who can't find at least one interesting.

Should you feel forced to get hooked on it? No.

I think if you take your time with it, eventually you might find one that suits your interests, but at the same time, not everyone thinks the same about reading.

Everyone's different.

I personally like romance, horror, and tragedy genres for the perspective and life morals I learn from them.

Since I have no friends, I gain insight on life from the writers stories.

Good luck!

- T.R.G.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

It's extremely painful to watch real life famous strangers pretend to be so fake on the screen, they're psychologically contributing to the world False Ideas that can contaminate the inner mind to readjust the perception to recreate the visual image of each individual you come across. In reality the readjustments that confuse the sensory perception separate the meaning towards an individual, cause the inner mind can't obtain a proper feedback to detect the consumption of what's Appropriate or Inappropriate for that particular time. What I mean by fake is famous strangers pretends to emotionally react while bonding with family, friends, and partner as a character for a particular time to appeal to viewers.

Temporal Consciousness as to notice the difference between the time to allow your inner mind to flow with something your reality is missing out on, where Personalized Images are Secretly Embedded into the inner mind to create an attachment to a particular scene, the mimics of a character Personality - Words - Thoughts - Wisdom. The attractiveness that consumes your mind explains the effect of what kind of person in your reality who failed to subconsciously deprogrammed their emptiness within thoughts and learning to process natural behavior.

*Anime Temporal Consciousness
*
You can watch a long session of Great Teacher Onizuka, Naruto Shippuden, Shonen Maid, Hunter X Hunter, One Piece, Endride, My Hero Academia and get lost in programming to settle for something that you never experience before in your life, so these computer animation hides through generated images to delete your reality as you watch and escape within the fabricated reality to become someone else at that time to notice that surrounding.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I've only ones watched were FMA Brotherhood and Soul Eater. They were alright. For the most part I hate anime because....it just is what it is. 

I hate how their mouths look when you see their side profile, I hate how women are in anime, I hate how everyone gasps ALL THE ****ING TIME. I hate how women (some men) always go "Ma...master?" Or whatever, you know, the goddamn stammering ALL the time. I hate how much people scream or yell, I hate how impossible humans are and I really hate all the tropes. 

My girlfriend keeps trying to show me anime, and I just can't. I don't know how people can stand it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> 95% of anime are super childish and unrealistic. I used to watch a lot of them on TV when I was 12... but that's cause I was 12, you feel?


My sentiments exactly. I only liked it when I was a kid.

It's too weird for me.. There's probably something out there I might like but idk. My husband loves anime/Manga but I think it's kind of stupid. But every has different tastes and enjoy different things.


----------



## Knightwalker (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's the thing. *It's all preference!*

In the west, animation is usually a medium meant for children. It's different in Japan.

The reason why people like anime? Get past the cultural differences and you can find anime just as deep as any prime time television show, like Game of Thrones or Walking Dead.

In this thread, you'll see a bunch of recommendations to prove a lot of misconceptions wrong.

Sure, you'll find mind numbing shows like Dragon Ball Z, but you'll also find gems like *Psycho Pass*, _a show that explores the failings of society with a deep and complex perspective on the human mind, blurring the line between the accepted definition of a criminal and the average, law-abiding citizen._

*And then their are the ground breaking themes. Themes you rarely see explored by Hollywood, such as the context of a modern day terrorist, the mental frame work of AI, narration of the human condition or limits of social morality.*

Though, not all anime use such complex themes, anime has handled the self exploration and emotions better then other mediums.

One thing is for sure, for all the perversion, anime has handled putting woman in positions of power far better the a lot of western mediums do.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I got into it because there's not enough sci-fi in the world for me. I needed more stories and there are a ****-load from Japan.



2Milk said:


> What do you recommend me watching???


What american shows and movies do you like?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Knightwalker said:


> The reason why people like anime? Get past the cultural differences and you can find anime just as deep as any prime time television show, like Game of Thrones or Walking Dead.


dude
lol


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> dude
> lol


Honestly i never liked The Walking Dead and i haven't seen much of Game Of Thrones, but from what i have seen...yes there are anime deeper than those shows.

Or will you honestly tell me you sincerely think The Walking Dead is better than Monster, Mushishi, Kino No Tabi, Haibane Renmei and Serial Experiments Lain.

Really, in what world is The Walking Dead better than the series i mentioned in any single way?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Aribeth said:


> 95% of anime are super childish and unrealistic.


Even critical Aribeth concedes that at least 5% of anime is cool


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

SilentStrike said:


> Honestly i never liked The Walking Dead and i haven't seen much of Game Of Thrones, but from what i have seen...yes there are anime deeper than those shows.
> 
> Or will you honestly tell me you sincerely think The Walking Dead is better than Monster, Mushishi, Kino No Tabi, Haibane Renmei and Serial Experiments Lain.
> 
> Really, in what world is The Walking Dead better than the series i mentioned in any single way?


I haven't seen The Walking Dead nor Game of Thrones, but let's say Breaking Bad. Which one of those animes comes close to it in terms of realism and maturity? Is even one of them about real life? Cause I don't think I've ever seen an anime that didn't have fictional things like monsters, superpowers or magical stuff. And even if one didn't, it would still be handicapped by the fact that it's japanese, which means characters' appearance (like big eyes and an overabundance of teenage boys) and mannerisms are gonna be typical to this culture. Think of every love story in animes. The two characters always act like a bunch of super shy cowards. "I-It's not like I like you or anything, baka!!!"

I've seen a few more mature animes myself such as Ergo Proxy and Serial Experiments Lain, but they're still galaxies away from serious movies and tv shows. And it's not because they're cartoons, it's because they're japanese cartoons.

Ah I just remembered Grave of the Fireflies. It's an anime movie. It was about two poor kids trying to survive in WW2 Japan. It was quite above anything else japanese I've ever seen. Pretty realistic and mature.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I think it gained its popularity because of the appealing character designs and greater variety than the endless superhero stories that comics offer in the West. I feel the most popular ones are a good balance of shameless pandering and artistic merit. Anime as a whole is very good at looking sexy, vibrant and graceful. Look at Ghost in the Shell - it has a dystopian setting and plenty of introspective, quiet moments, but also revels in acrobatic fight scenes, and not in the same way as The Matrix; it's less about crowd-pleasing stunts and slow-mo, and more about graceful motion.

What I don't understand is the slice-of-life stuff and school animes. Why does it need to be animated when you could do it live-action? Yeah you can have your sweatdrop effects and such but if it's meant to be realistic and relatable, you could do without. More to the point, who the hell watches school-themed _anything_? School is something you want to get out of and forget. It's an obligation. I hear it's rough in Japan, too.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> I haven't seen The Walking Dead nor Game of Thrones, but let's say Breaking Bad. Which one of those animes comes close to it in terms of realism and maturity? Is even one of them about present real life? Cause I don't think I've ever seen an anime that didn't have fictional things like monsters, superpowers or magical stuff. And even if one didn't, it would still be handicapped by the fact that it's japanese, which means characters' appearance (like big eyes and an overabundance of teenage boys) and mannerisms are gonna be typical to this culture. Think of every love story in animes. The two characters always act like a bunch of super shy cowards. "I-It's not I like you or anything, baka!!!"
> I've seen a few more mature animes myself such as Ergo Proxy and Serial Experiments Lain, but they're still galaxies away from serious movies and tv shows. And it's not because they're cartoons, it's because they're japanese cartoons.


The first anime i mentioned, Monster is exactly that, the monster refers to a NORMAL PSYCHOPATH, but there is nothing supernatural in the show itself with realistic characters and designs, and it is absolutely serious, same goes for Golgo 13(the best assassin in the world is not like Hitman who gets close to his enemies or one that goes around shooting everything, instead he is just a sniper that uses an actually popular weapon in real life and who extensively researches the lifes and habits of his targets and prepares everything in order to get the best possible shot), Welcome to the NHK and Uchuu Kyoudai.

And the other shows i mentioned are pretty good too, i honestly do not care much about romance things, but Ore Monogatari, Emma and 5 Centimeters Per Second are not what you describe.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

ScorchedEarth said:


> What I don't understand is the slice-of-life stuff and school animes. Why does it need to be animated when you could do it live-action? Yeah you can have your sweatdrop effects and such but if it's meant to be realistic and relatable, you could do without. More to the point, who the hell watches school-themed _anything_? School is something you want to get out of and forget. It's an obligation. I hear it's rough in Japan, too.


I think Hare+Guu, Cromartie High School, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and Tonari No Seki-Kun would not be as fun and good if they were live-action, but then again neither of them feature normal schools and students, the closest is Seki-Kun but no student would get away with what he does during class and i think the imagination scenes and reactions would lose a lot of the charm in live-action.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

It's all about the "plot".


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I can see why people like them. I've tried to get into them before but maybe haven't found the right one yet lol. I mostly enjoyed Elfen Lied though.


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

Knightwalker said:


> The reason why people like anime? Get past the cultural differences and you can find anime just as deep as any prime time television show, like *Game of Thrones or Walking Dead*.


wouldn't call these show deep, but it's true.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Knightwalker said:


> Here's the thing. *It's all preference!*
> 
> In the west, animation is usually a medium meant for children. It's different in Japan.
> 
> ...


Psycho Pass explained what's happening in reality very well.










It's funny how they release Psycho Pass Movie on June 7, 2016, and the Shooting at Pulse nightclub in Orlando, Florida happened on June 12, 2016.

Extremely easy!!

01:37:43 - Psycho Pass Movie time.

Sibyl System - So, you were aware.

Akane - A little birdie mention something about you being a doppelganger, but I bet he didn't have a clue. The Japanese ministry agencies all are ready full of cyborg impostors.

01:38:27
Akane Tsunemori - So it's true, just like the inspector theorize, everything that's happen played out exactly according to your plan, Sibyl System.

Akane Tsunemori - You intervene in a country domestic affairs, and worse you conspire with the traitor to assassinate their leader, that's clearly an international crime.

Sibyl System - Strictly speaking, there is no such thing as domestic affairs in this country anymore, *corruption, discrimination, religious and racial confrontations. *

Akane Tsunemori - All you care about is *expanding Sybil's control*.

Sibyl System - Seizing Territories doesn't exist within us, the greatest happiness for the greatest amount of people, in the end it depends entirely how you define greatest. You claim that our endeavor here is a crime, however a crime is a deviation from the law.

01:40:20

Akane Tsunemori - The law isn't some guiding principal, it can't be sustain without a full support of consent of the people, you never try to get the approval of the citizens when you swoop in and started governor this place, no all you do is call a dictator into doing your bidding.

Sybil System - These people have only* two choices starve to death or be massacre, so we needed to take action as swiftly as possible in order to provide them with peace and refuge*. All that we did here is choose the most effective solution for them.

Akane Tsunemori - Chairman hung, step down, hold a free and fair election to let the people choose a new leader, and weather or not to use the Sybil System. That decision should be there's and there's only.

Sibyl System - You honestly believe these people would reject us, that they will ever abandoned the security of this Utopian city, after actually grasping it in their hands.

01:41:25

Akane Tsunemori - The balancing of freedom and security is something that they have to determine for themselves, so they can embrace the law, as a positive force to up hold, rather than just to set of rules to be obey.

Sibyl System - You insist on going through the motions of sheared even though the outcome of a public vote will be entirely obvious, I don't quite understand your thinking on this, but perhaps that's precisely why are collective consciousness is so interested in you.

Akane Tsunemori - *Choosing how to form a society, what it's like, having a voice in shaping the government that represents you*, people have fought and died to achieve those rights, show some respect for that history, okay Sibyl System?

That's why they're releasing this visual novel game to have people experience their surroundings closeup,


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have to admit this is a pretty obscure thing to me. I never got it. I always just assumed I must be too old to understand it. It almost seems like everyone under 25 loves it and beyond a certain age, it gets rarer and rarer to see people who are into it.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the artistry involved, particularly cel animation, some of that looks gorgeous. growing up as a kid and comparing to cartoons manga seemed more like a step up in terms of adult entertainment with more mature themes, stories and content. there are also plenty of examples of films that can appeal to all audiences.
"perfect blue" is a good example of adult entertainment and veering more towards psychological thriller than sci fi. check it out, it actually inspired film makers like darren aronofsky.


----------



## cila (Oct 16, 2015)

Just like everything else, only a tiny portion of it is worth watching.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have to admit this is a pretty obscure thing to me. I never got it. I always just assumed I must be too old to understand it. It almost seems like everyone under 25 loves it and beyond a certain age, it gets rarer and rarer to see people who are into it.


I think it is both because as time goes on, people have less free time to spare so there is that, also seems like the older someone is the higher the chances they did not grow up with anime and are more likely to think of anime as Dragon Ball, porn or Naruto.

I mean, the average above 25 person is not likely to know about action anime like Hajime No Ippo, Speed Grapher or Black Lagoon, or more story focused anime like Fantastic Children,"Now and Then, Here and There", Simoun and Gankutsuou.

They are likely to not know something like Golgo 13, an anime where an assassin calmly and expertly prepares for the assignments and kills his targets all in a non-supernatural world, or that Akagi, an anime about playing mahjong exists and that makes it exciting even for people like me who do not know the rules of the game, though that is more because everyone cheats(including the main character) and the focus is more on mind games and not getting caught cheating than actually being an mahjong anime itself and it makes Yu-Gi-Oh and every other anime based on a game look even more awful that they are, and finally something like Ghost Hound, a slow paced(emphasis on slow, it takes a while until it goes from good but a bit boring to really good) horror story that actually understands something can be scary without gore.

I am willing to bet alot of people do not know those anime exists, particularly the miracle that is Akagi, not miracle in the sense that is the best anime ever, but a miracle in that it actually made me watch an anime about a game of which i have no idea what the rules are and made me excited and entertained at every episode, but then again, i guess i just really liked the mind games everyone does at that series.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I like watching it cause of the extreme violence. Like samurai ones where sones head gets sliced clean off . I like ninja scroll. Can anyone recommend me simallr anime?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

HenDoggy said:


> I like watching it cause of the extreme violence. Like samurai ones where sones head gets sliced clean off . I like ninja scroll. Can anyone recommend me simallr anime?


Berserk
Genocyber
Violence Jack
Claymore
Devilman
Sword of the stranger(not very violent, but a good movie)
Basilisk
Blood Reign: Curse of the Yoma
Afro Samurai
Shigurui
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust(not super violent but mature)
Vampire Hunter D
Wolf's Rain
Perfect Blue
Jin Roh: The Wolf Brigade
Gantz(not a fan of that one personally, but it's violent)
AD Police Files
Wicked City
Bio Hunter

And if you want a good dose of murica violence watch:

Todd McFarlane's Spawn
Heavy Metal
Heavy Metal 2000

Keep in mind most of my list is old anime. Might not be as appealing visually as the new stuff, but the gore is there.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Berserk*
> Genocyber
> *Violence Jack*
> *Claymore
> ...


I like these, have not seen the rest though, also need to say that every anime there that has an manga is better in manga form, particularly Berserk so i would recommend you to read the mangas instead if possible.

Also i am not really an huge fan of gore, so i usually see less violent stuff or series with less excessive violence so i do not know that many, but maybe you would like:

Elfen Lied- violent, i honestly find it overrated, also has an manga that is apparently much better.

Hokuto No Ken- The main character makes people explode by touching them, nuff said, in both anime and manga forms it is awesome.

Higurashi- About an time loop where most characters are not aware of said loop and almost every single character is capable of snapping and killing someone.

Hellsing Ultimate- Awesome and violent.

Gakkou Gurashi- Zombie apocalypse, an bunch of high-school girls try to survive in their school while taking care of one of them who snapped under pressure, went delusional and still thinks she is living in an normal world to the point of only being able to see zombies as regular talking people, though i do not think it is as violent as the other series, but i have seen it on violent anime lists so maybe i am mistaken.

And that is about it, i can recommend other action series, but they are less explicit or violent, i am more into stuff like Golgo 13(yes, i really like this anime) but Golgo 13 does not do showers of blood in every action scene, and just because the main character is an adult professional sniper does not mean the sniper shots are as violent as in something like Sniper Elite.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not quite a geek, but I do love me some anime depending on the time. There is some great anime and some of it deals with some mature topics. And some is just funny and cute. Great to giggle and enjoy. The artistry is awesome on the better anime.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SilentStrike said:


> Elfen Lied- violent, i honestly find it overrated, also has an manga that is apparently much better.


It's very overrated. I'll never like this anime no matter how much it's praised.



SilentStrike said:


> Hokuto No Ken- The main character makes people explode by touching them, nuff said, in both anime and manga forms it is awesome.
> 
> Hellsing Ultimate- Awesome and violent.


I wanted to mention Hokuto No Ken. I don't know why i didn't. Maybe because it's old and not for everyone. I enjoy it though.

And Hellsing Ultimate is pretty good. Better than the other version they came up with first.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Berserk
> Genocyber
> Violence Jack
> Claymore
> ...


Ah sweet, thanks man I'm definitely checking these out. I was actually referring to basilisk when I was talking about the violent samurai anime lol. Although ninja scroll was pretty good too.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

SilentStrike said:


> I like these, have not seen the rest though, also need to say that every anime there that has an manga is better in manga form, particularly Berserk so i would recommend you to read the mangas instead if possible.
> 
> Also i am not really an huge fan of gore, so i usually see less violent stuff or series with less excessive violence so i do not know that many, but maybe you would like:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list. I don't know if I'm going to read the manga though. I still haven't finished the walking dead comics yet.... Although I get what you are saying about them being Better then the animes. Which applies to books and films also.

I do love zombies so going to check that one out and that sniper one you mentioned sounds interesting as well. I'm a total noob to anime so this is going to be good lol


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Manga and anime has sincerely helped me throughout my teens, incredibly grateful my sister got me into it. IMO some, if not all, of the most amazing, heartfelt stories I've read are from manga. I only watch a few TV series now (Vikings, Black Sails, Marco Polo), but I mostly spend my time reading manga and novels. 

When it comes to manga I seems to like most genres; slice-of-life stories like Otoyomegatari, Durarara!! or Mushishi, or adventure/fantasy like Tower of God, Tsubasa/xxxHolic, HunterxHunter, Psycho-pass.

Even One Piece, it's often seen as childish in it's humour, plot and art style but I just find it so enjoyable, light-hearted and just a happy read. It's my go-to when in my darker phases and probably one of my favourite manga.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I wanted to mention Hokuto No Ken. I don't know why i didn't. Maybe because it's old and not for everyone. I enjoy it though.


that is one of my favourite anime series. also not mentioned oedo cyber city. its more cyberpunk sci fi, so might not be what op is looking for?


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

to answer the original question, anime has as many genres and options as any other form of entertainment. If you don't like one type/style, there are many others to pick from.

but really, it is all an excuse for fan service. It wouldn't be called fan service if it wasn't popular, it is how the maker of the manga/anime cater to what they know the fans want. I tend to stick with the animes in the Ecchi, Harem, and Comedy groups (on the website I watch them on). I have pretty much run out of those so I just sift through the dub section to see what else might interest me. 

I am always looking for suggestions but I don't watch horror/violent ones, that is what my wife prefers. About the only one of those we both enjoyed together was High School of the Dead.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i love anime and cartoons, its better than ur life!

and its way cooler than uglyass tv shows with reg ppl

i just watch rly good ones not everything in the row or moe turd


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to watch anime a lot and still occasionally do. What eventually turned me off was that I was noticing an awful lot of tropes common to it including teenage angst, overly effeminate protagonists and melodramatic love stories. Western action heroes tend to be more badass in my opinion. Then there's also the creepy stuff like incest and rape which seems to be implied in a lot of them. The worst example of this I've seen was probably SAO. The bad guy in the second arc seriously needed a therapist ASAP.

Not saying all anime is like this, but you can't deny a lot of the popular ones are.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never watched an anime in my adult life. I once thought about watching Attack on titan, since it's apparently further from the anime cliches, but I still haven't got motivated enough. Apart from that one, I have no idea which other anime might be decent enough to watch (I don't know, something as good as ASOIAF, and not so childish/melodramatic/girlish/stupid).


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_¥ou eith͋er like it or ḩ̖ate it,̰̤ it seems. ℐ lik̒e it, m̅y̮sel̐f. ℐ do̼n't nece̲ssarily néed p᷉lots̞ that are ̅realis̲tic,̔ aͭs long as ̃ℐ can enjo͗̍y th͍em. ℑn factͥ, ℐ like how so̿me an̛ime h͋ave ver͚y differe͟nt world̽s. ℑt's not̾ someth̅i͟n̢g that ͏is͐ ͇c̐ommon͍ in̪ regular movies, ℐ think. ℐ like̼ the ani̬mati͚on a᷂s w̹ell, i͝t has m̵uch ̺more free᷆d̬om with e͔xprͧessiô̻ns and such.

@eukz I r͏ecomme̻n̄d the̓se:̥

- Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
- Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion
- Mirai Nikki (Future Diary)
- Steins;Gate
- Death Note

Ψou might ̥lik̤e those, as they're more᷿ mature and dar̘k. ℑ've h͔e͊ard Monster is good too,̰ bu᷇t ℑ've yet to ̎͢check that onë᷀ out̉._


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

eukz said:


> I've never watched an anime in my adult life. I once thought about watching Attack on titan, since it's apparently further from the anime cliches, but I still haven't got motivated enough. Apart from that one, I have no idea which other anime might be decent enough to watch (I don't know, something as good as ASOIAF, and not so childish/melodramatic/girlish/stupid).


Monster fits what you want perfectly, keep in mind that the titular monster is a serial killer and not an actual non-human being, in fact, the series has no fantastic or science-fiction elements, so no magic or outrageous powers, just the main character trying to find and stop an serial killer.

Apart from that, i think Kino No Tabi, an anime about an girl just travelling around the world, kinda fantastic world but it is literally just her travelling and meeting different cultures, there is no evil to be stopped nor rivals or anything, just an girl with her bike.

Haibane Renmei is another great choice, basically about humans and the haibane living together, with the haibane being humans with wings and halos who come from cocoons, with no one including the haibane themselves knowing where the haibane came from or how they are born although they seem to remember an existence before getting their wings and halos, again in no way an action anime, in fact it is entirely dialogue based and slow paced so not recommended at all for people that get bored easily, the series is also not about solving mysteries or what is going on so do not expect to get many answers, it is about the characters living in the world, but the hows and whys of the fantastical elements are not important for the plot.

And lastly we come with the anime with the most action from my recommendations, that being Golgo 13, which has characters with more realistic designs and more realistic personalities, has zero fantastical elements being set in a realistic world, and it follows Golgo 13, the best sniper in the world and his contracts and targets, and how he prepares for each mission until he finally kills his target with one shot, although there is still many variations, for example, one episode starts with Golgo killing his target and then follows the police investigating the case and trying to find the murderer and find out how he did it.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

^ thanks for the suggestions people.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of anime but I just watched an anime movie and it was very good.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mattsy94 said:


> I used to watch anime a lot and still occasionally do. What eventually turned me off was that I was noticing an awful lot of tropes common to it including teenage angst, overly effeminate protagonists and melodramatic love stories. Western action heroes tend to be more badass in my opinion. Then there's also the creepy stuff like incest and rape which seems to be implied in a lot of them. The worst example of this I've seen was probably SAO. The bad guy in the second arc seriously needed a therapist ASAP.
> 
> Not saying all anime is like this, but you can't deny a lot of the popular ones are.


This. I used to watch more in the 90's and early 2000's, but I have yet to find anything remotely interesting. I feel like modern anime is this warped, creepy, cliche-ridden monster of fan service, departing from the story-driven, well-developed characters from the past. Ah, well, at least I have my box of classics I can go back to whenever.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Where else are you going to watch girls that look underage with large breasts get violated by giant slimy tentacles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

nubly said:


> Where else are you going to watch girls that look underage with large breasts get violated by giant slimy tentacles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The internet?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well theres a bunch of different anime genres...there really is something for everyone. Whether you want action, romance, tragedy, mystery, school, comedy, really weird stuff that dont make sense...it all exists. Personally, i pretty mainly watch the ones aimed for girls. So basically cute romances usually. Gotta love some yaoi aswell, lol.

Plenty of adults watch the simpsons and family guy without being judged. I really dont see the difference. Anime is cartoon...just like them....except anime art is beautiful, have mature plots, and they dont have childish jokes like american cartoons...


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> waifus... What's not to like?


Hahaha my friend is 100% like this. Everyday it seems like he has to tell me his waifu. I don't get it, I really don't. Do people really get wrapped into these anime girls?


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Rainy Cakes said:


> Hahaha my friend is 100% like this. Everyday it seems like he has to tell me his waifu. I don't get it, I really don't. Do people really get wrapped into these anime girls?


Nope, i think maybe in really extreme cases where there is a lot more wrong than just getting wrapped in anime girls is that really the case.

But i have only seen people joking, it is usually meant to indicate said female character is one's favorite or to indicate she was created with the intention of looking attractive, but it's just a joke, for example, these days, every female character, no matter how ugly or her age, is called a waifu just for laughs.


----------

